# Cách bật, tắt quyền cài đặt ứng dụng không rõ nguồn gốc trên Android



## tongthienthu89 (20 Tháng năm 2020)

Việc bật quyền cài đặt ứng dụng không rõ nguồn gốc giúp bạn có thể tải các ứng dụng từ nguồn khác ngoài CH Play. Video sau đây sẽ hướng dẫn bạn cách bật/tắt quyền cài đặt ứng dụng trên điện thoại Android.


----------



## thanhddnoc (31 Tháng năm 2020)

MÌnh không làm được. hướng dẫn có chắc không


----------



## thuhien (16 Tháng bảy 2020)

đã làm được


----------



## onlyluck (14 Tháng chín 2020)

đã làm được


----------

